# Shark fishing rigs



## BEHR2010 (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay well I think I got everything I need except experience for a good surf fishing trip for sharks. However do you guys have any good websites where I can see how to make some good rigs. Or where I can just buy some.


My rig will consits of one PENN 6/0 I believe its a wide version and a shamano Tld-30 on two ugly sticks that are 10ft long I believe. I'm probably gonna run #50 Big Game line on both reels and use the TLD for out past the third gut and the 6/0 for the second one. I just don't what a shark leader consitss of. LOL a car axel, a chicken, some steel cable and the guy from the Discovery channel sounds good


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

http://www.atlanticanglers.com/russ/pullyrig.htm


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

BEHR2010 said:


> Okay well I think I got everything I need except experience for a good surf fishing trip for sharks. However do you guys have any good websites where I can see how to make some good rigs. Or where I can just buy some.
> 
> My rig will consits of one PENN 6/0 I believe its a wide version and a shamano Tld-30 on two ugly sticks that are 10ft long I believe. I'm probably gonna run #50 Big Game line on both reels and use the TLD for out past the third gut and the 6/0 for the second one. I just don't what a shark leader consitss of. LOL a car axel, a chicken, some steel cable and the guy from the Discovery channel sounds good


Regardless of your choice of main line, you need to focus on your leader material and how it connects to your main line. Because you'r surf bound you don't have the luxury of a 10-12 foot leader. What I use is a "redfish rig" just a little heavier. Attach your main line to a short section of 80lb mono (about 2') with a good quality swivel, slide on a spider weight and then add another swivel. You would then add another section of braided steel cable (no more than 6') and attach an octopus hook. You will then have at least 8' of leader hanging of the end of your rod. In order to cast that effectively, what I do is take the baited hook and insert the tip of the hook through the eye of the spider weight. When you cast it out, take the slack out and give it a couple of gentle pops, this should break the bait loose from the weight. You can also tie a short length of sewing thread from the bait to the weight and snap the rod under tension and it should free the leader.


----------



## BEHR2010 (Mar 1, 2010)

Redstalker said:


> Regardless of your choice of main line, you need to focus on your leader material and how it connects to your main line. Because you'r surf bound you don't have the luxury of a 10-12 foot leader. What I use is a "redfish rig" just a little heavier. Attach your main line to a short section of 80lb mono (about 2') with a good quality swivel, slide on a spider weight and then add another swivel. You would then add another section of braided steel cable (no more than 6') and attach an octopus hook. You will then have at least 8' of leader hanging of the end of your rod. In order to cast that effectively, what I do is take the baited hook and insert the tip of the hook through the eye of the spider weight. When you cast it out, take the slack out and give it a couple of gentle pops, this should break the bait loose from the weight. You can also tie a short length of sewing thread from the bait to the weight and snap the rod under tension and it should free the leader.


I'll only be casting my lighter tackle for catching bait I'm yakkng the the bait out for the biggens.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

I like to spend more time fishing rather than making leaders so this is what I do and it has worked well. Academy sells shark leaders that are made by TTF. They are 6' long, 180# coated steel cable. I just cut off the J hook that it comes with and crimp on a circle hook. Some people will advise you to stay away from the coated leaders but they have worked well for me and only cost about $2 each.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Torpedo said:


> http://www.atlanticanglers.com/russ/pullyrig.htm


Looks okay for the sharks they're showing in the pictures, but Texas sharks are bigger 'n meaner.

In any case, I'd definitely use two crimp sleeves for each loop, especially if you're crimping by hand as opposed to a bench mount or hydraulic crimper. That way, if one of the crimps is weak, the other may save that big one. It's difficult to get a consistent crimp with a small hand crimper, especially if you're doing a lot at one time- and you're an old fart like me. After the 10th crimp or so, my hands start hurting.

Also, if you're crimping mono, melt a little ball on the end of the line so it won't pull back through the sleeve. Just be careful not to melt the stress bearing line while you're doing it. It's best done after pulling the line through the sleeves, but before actually crimping. After it's crimped, the end is too close to the stress bearing line to risk melting both. Let it cool before crimping.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

www.catchsharks.com

get in touch with Steven, he'll get you set up


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

jc said:


> www.catchsharks.com
> 
> get in touch with Steven, he'll get you set up


what's the difference between the "fish finder" and the "pulley rig" type leaders?


----------



## Fishiola (Apr 30, 2009)

Another tip: Make the leader 2x the length of the sharks you plan on catching. I usually go for 15' just to be safe.


----------

